# 3203 loader



## jhill24 (May 5, 2012)

Bought my new JD 3203 in January of 2007. I thought I had done my homework researching brands and models of tractors online, so I go to a dealer ready to buy. What I discovered was the FEL was a 300 instead of a 300x. I asked the dealer,what's the difference, and he said it's basically the same. Sure enough thats true, but the small difference is mine won't lift nearly as much as the 300x. I researched THAT months later after the purchase. I love the tractor and have no problems with the capacity of lift most of the time, but would be nice if I could increase lift capacity slightly. Is such a thing possible without drastic modification?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy jhill24,

You could install larger diameter lift cylinders.


----------

